
Metallic hydrogen, once theory, becomes reality – EurekAlert Science News - mrfusion
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-01/hu-mho012517.php
======
GregBuchholz
Here's another HN thread going on at the same time on the same subject:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13494358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13494358)

...it currently has more comments, but a worse title.

